# Parti poodle in a continental



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

This is one of mine...my daughters actually....Princess


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Here is one of my favorites from Tintlet - this is Rune U-GRCH Tintlet Here's Your Sign

Maybe Gloria will share more.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

I love partis and I have one, but I never tried the contential trim on him.


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

OMG Rune is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool! 

Thanks!


----------

